# Reloj solar con presentación digital



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2016)

El diseño 3D está hecho en OpenSCAD, que es una herramienta open source.

Código fuente en Thingiverse.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 21, 2016)

Muy Interesante,e ingenioso.  Ahora me faltaria la impresora 3d.


Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 21, 2016)

En su día me estuve informando y al parecer cuenta de 20 en 20 minutos, creo que por el efecto de penumbra. ¿Alguna idea de como hacer para que sea más preciso?


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 21, 2016)

muy bien pensado aunque a mi parecer no le veo utilidad...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 22, 2016)

Muy buen diseño. La impresion en 3D da para mucho mas.
se podria disminuir la escala y hacer uno de bolsillo. para supervivencia.
o en zonas donde no hay electricidad, y tecnologia, como los relojes a cuerda


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 22, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Muy buen diseño. La impresion en 3D da para mucho mas.
> se podria disminuir la escala y hacer uno de bolsillo. para supervivencia.
> o en zonas donde no hay electricidad, y tecnologia, como los relojes a cuerda



Pero siempre que haya sol y colocandolo en la direccion correcta...


----------

